# Sweet Goats babies



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We have been pretty busy with the lovely cold storms and the below 0 weather, and the hand surgery, trying to recover from it and so far these babies..

Thumbalina baby










Gracies babies,










Penny Lanes Babies (I am sure I have posted these)

















Anna Belle Babies

















Isabel's Babies

















I was weighing him and he was just so content in the bucket.










I have 4 more does to kid, I am hoping for more does. I can not remember when I have had such a buck year. I hope I get more because I have 5 does already sold, and I have to have one.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww  Adorable babies, the "bucket baby" is just too cute  

Hope you get some more girls with the next round!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow I guess you had more does due then you though? 

congrats on the kiddos - lots of beautiful darlings you have


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

CUTE!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

sooooooo cute!!  Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're so cute!! Congratulations! 

I love the chocolatey colored ones...so darn cute!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Awwwwww!! I'm telling you, I may have to add some of this little guys to my boer herd. They are so stinking cute! Congratulations on a healthy new crew. :dance:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Isabel's boy is awesome! Those eyes! I can't stop looking at them!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks all, it has been fun,

Stacey, I remember I thought most did not take, oops guess I was wrong. There was only one doe that did not take this year. 

I just hope I can ger some does with the color of these bucks. :?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....adorable....  :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My gosh they are ADORABLE!!! I want that moonspotted buckling as a wether for a pet - LOVE him!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww they are all so cute!!! And the lil boy in the bucket...darling  I hope your able to get some does out of the remaining girls!


----------

